# Proper Name for the Inlay



## mb757 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have put together a Cigar pen made of Maple and Bloodwood. I don't know the proper name of the segmented design. Is there a proper name for the segment? Also any thoughts you have on the pen are appreciated. Thanks Mark.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the proper name for this segmented design is - Damn, that's nice!!
[]


----------



## LouisQC (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree, that's a gorgeous pen!


----------



## Nolan (Sep 4, 2007)

How about  <b><u>WOW</u></b>?

 One of the segmenters in the group should to a tutorial on these.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it's called 'Sweet' as in "Yowzaa, that's one sweet pen."

It looks like a chevron from the clip side.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, that is a very nice looking pen.


----------



## gketell (Sep 4, 2007)

What they all said.  Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.

GK


----------



## LEAP (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats one great looking pen.


----------



## mb757 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I think that "chevron" is a fitting name for it. It's a prototype and on the next I'll leave the top decoration off. The other variation I'd like to try is this as a knot. I think if I change the angle of the cut and use a daido blade, it should make for and interesting look if it works out.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nicely done.  My only comment about it, and you've already mentioned it-sort of, is that the top doesn't really go with the chevron.  Also, you can always just call it a "glue-up" and you'll never be incorrect.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice look!  The chevrons are great!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 4, 2007)

AWESOME! Great craftsmanship.


Perry


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Sep 4, 2007)

Great looking pen whatever you call it


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 4, 2007)

The "V" shape is a chevron pattern, but since you added the bookmatch below, it becomes "a dang that's nice" chevron!


----------



## mikegibs (Sep 4, 2007)

Ditto with the others.  Neat chevrons.  Trade secret?  I understand how to do the bands and the diagonal bands, but how do you get the chevron?

Mike G.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 4, 2007)

there's not much more for me to say. it's been already said. thanks for the beautiful pen and design.

laurie


----------



## mb757 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks all, I went home last night to see what it looks like with out the top trim band. I made this black cigar kit with wenge and bloodwood, I like the looks better with out the top band. Thanks for the proper name and the comments.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree that this one looks better.  Have you thought about doing the same pattern on the cap except backwards?


----------



## mb757 (Sep 5, 2007)

Gerry, I thought about it but thought it might be to busy. I may try that as well and see how it looks. 

Mike, the chevron is 1/2 of a celtic knot. I use 3 pieces of wood separated by maple veneer and insert that into the knot, cut at a angle in the center. It's easier to show than it is to explain, I hope that gives you a general idea.


----------



## mikegibs (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mb757_
> <br />Gerry, I thought about it but thought it might be to busy. I may try that as well and see how it looks.
> 
> Mike, the chevron is 1/2 of a celtic knot. I use 3 pieces of wood separated by maple veneer and insert that into the knot, cut at a angle in the center. It's easier to show than it is to explain, I hope that gives you a general idea.




THANKS for info. You this a good job explaining.  Like Gerry, I think I like your wenge version better.  Gives a cleaner look and more emphasis on the chevron.

Mike G.


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice design, good color choices as well!


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 5, 2007)

Nicely Done! I like the way the looks.

I would be very careful calling any design a "Chevron". I believe there is a rather large corporation out there by that name?

I too like the second one.


----------



## vick (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pen.  I would probably call it some type of herrigbone patern.  Not sure I would be right but that would be what I called it.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Nicely Done! I like the way the looks.
> 
> I would be very careful calling any design a "Chevron". I believe there is a rather large corporation out there by that name?
> ...



I would not be too concerned calling any design a "Chevron". I believe Military NCO sleeve ranks or "Stripes" also some times refered to as "Hooks" and more commonly  called "Chevrons" may have been around longer than the large corporation who probably got the idea of the "Chevron" from the Military in the first place.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd_ab_penman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



If in doubt, take a look at their logo. Well, I'll be... it's a chevron. However, capitalizing the word makes it a proper noun and that MAY be protected. As long as you are using the uncapitalized "chevron", that is a common word and has been around a LOT longer than Mr. Rockefeller's oil company.[]

Oh, and BTW, 757, I like the 2nd one best as well. Very nice work there. Two thumbs, way up!


----------



## mb757 (Sep 7, 2007)

I never thought about capitalization of the word "chevron" making it a trade marked word. I think I would be ok if it's called it a "chevron design". I know how touchy company's can get about their logo's and it's not worth going to court over. I know that chevrons are used to describe the thread wraps used on fishing rods and that's what it looks like. Many thanks for the kind words. Mark


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 7, 2007)

The word chevron (capitalized or not) cannot be copyrighted as it was a common word long before Chevron Corporation came into being.  The Chevron Corporation's logo is a protected trademark.  As long as you do not use the look and feel of the trademark, you are certainly free to use the word.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2007)

And the term is very commonly used by people who build fishing rods and then wrap different colored thread around the rod creating lots of different patterns, many of which are referred to as chevron patterns.  And I would bet that's where Mark got the idea for this.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 7, 2007)

Please understand that in no way am I trying to change the subject of this thread!
I have received several "cease and desist" letters from companies and am trying to stop heart ache before the design name becomes well known.

Again, Wonderful job on the pen!


----------



## richstick1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark - that's called a "two axis chevron" using wood instead of thread..... []

BTW - it's Rich H. from RBO.  Your pen work is just as awesome as your rod handle work.  If I drive down by you some day, can I just sit and watch over your shoulder???


----------



## mb757 (Sep 8, 2007)

No problem Rich just let me know ahead of time so I can make sure the shop is cleaned up a little (lol). Ron Mc I have also had a couple of brushes, large or small businesses get touchy about any logo. If it was referred to as a "Two Axis Chevron" would probably eliminate any confusion.


----------

